# Amplificador por canal n con irfp240



## tecatabalin_ (May 15, 2008)

Hola
bueno, paso a contarles el problema que tengo 
tengo que diseñar el PCB de este amplificador:
http://joop.ahjo.cop.fi/temp/n-channel/n-channel_amp.pdf
y el problema es que para hacerlo solo tengo como referencia el esquema electrico y una fotografia pixelada del PCB real
entonces, la idea es que tengo que ir adivinando los componentes, ir poniendolos como creo que deberia ser
la cuestion es si alguien por aqui compro en su dia el circuito o lo diseño y podria facilitarme una fotografia con calidad del mismo
un saludo!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 15, 2008)

Hola. Yo tengo este diseño que es del mismo autor, un tal Anthony Holton o algo así.
No recuerdo bien de dónde saqué los planos, creo que de este foro, pero buscando un poco en internet podés llegar a encontrar lo que buscás.
Te dejo el circuito, es un poco más complicado pero tiene todos los datos y detalles.


----------



## RALPH (May 15, 2008)

Francisco llegaste a armar este poder ? funciona? de antemano gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 15, 2008)

No, no lo he armado pero confío en el autor.
Será sólo cuestión de simularlo y largarse a armarlo.


----------



## zopilote (May 15, 2008)

tecatabalin_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> bueno, paso a contarles el problema que tengo
> tengo que diseñar el PCB de este amplificador:
> http://joop.ahjo.cop.fi/temp/n-channel/n-channel_amp.pdf
> y el problema es que para hacerlo solo tengo como referencia el esquema electrico y una fotografia pixelada del PCB real


hola *tecatabalin_*, por que no buscaste más en el lugar donde bajaste el PDF del amplificador que posteas, allí estan N-FET_AMP_4_bottom y luego  la ubicación de los componentes como N-FET_AMP_4_sstop, y no son los únicos. Tienes que poner más empeño , para así aportar a esta comunidad.




etolipoz


----------



## tecatabalin_ (May 16, 2008)

Gracias por la ayuda. El tipo que me da clases me lo pinto muy mal, la verdad. Lo otro es que lo he estado pensando bastante y ya tenia 1/3 de los componentes situados. Todo con la foto esa de mala calidad de la que hable antes. Pero ya llegue a un punto en el que era imposible seguir. Todo se hizo muy ambiguo. Entonces deje un poco parqueado ese tema. Hasta que se me ocurrio plantearlo aqui.
Supongo que fue un error  no haberlo visto. Respondiendo a zopilote.
Alguno de ustedes se ha hecho un diseño de placa por ese metodo? El de adivinarlo todo a partir de una foto?


----------



## zopilote (May 16, 2008)

Calcar las plaquetas de solo fotos, si se puede, pero tienes que tener el esquema ,la foto y un programa para hacerlos eso facilita enormenente el termino de dicha placa.


----------



## ELCRIS (May 30, 2012)

hola hola, buscando informacion del IRFP250, llegue hasta aqui y veo el circuito. se lo ve bien, pudistes ponerlo a funcionar francisco ?


----------

